# Bow Pics



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Everyone post up pictures of your everyday target or hunting bow. (the one you use the most) I really wanna see other peoples rigs! Here's mine, it aint pretty (I got it for free), but it gets the job done. Im gettin another from my parents for Christmas. 




























Sorry for the poor quality, took these with my phone and in our bow room which doesnt have very bright lighting.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I've just started to use the Bear Custom Kodiak T/D now that I've made a case for it:









Strung:









Next is fletching some 29" carbons which fit in it and working out some sort of quiver which will fit in the case and adding a lidded compartment w/ a brass latch for accessories and point storage (next case will be at least an inch longer and will have a bracket for a hip quiver).

William


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice bow William..

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Hope that worked - my favorite bow all last summer was the Predator - I just added skins to it this week (shot a Kota Prairie fire this fall) but the Predator is still my favorite, just stopped shooting it as well as the other.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is my new Foley


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

rraming- Nice bow and snake skins.

Bowmanjay- That is one beautiful bow! The wood combination on the riser looks really good. I'm most likely getting a Bama Longbow (the Hunter model) 

Keep em comin! So far some nice lookin bows (better than mine )


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine are on my site- my current go to bow is the hybrid on the "Wolf Among Dogs" bows.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Dwill, the Bama is a great bow!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

BowmanJay: Im tryin to talk my parents into buyin it  Im only 15 so I dont have the money and its hard to get it...lol but i think they prolly will bc I emailed Nathan and he said he would do a Christmas sale whenever he catches up on orders!!


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

too hard to pick just one, but if I had to, it would be my voodookustom..


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Dave: Nice looking collection, they look like some older recurves and that Voodookustom is definatly unique(sp) but it looks pretty cool


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a photo of my 66", 42# @ 30" Blacktail TD recurve.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh sweet well I will pull for you! Tell your folks to get with it, ti will be something you can use for a long time!


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are my Bama Longbows Front one is my 50lb Hunter (Curly Maple Riser) the other one is my 50lb Royal ( Zebrawood riser) Love em both!


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

And now something quite different;
70# Grozer TRH laminated Turkish bow...:smile:


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Night Wing: I like those blacktails I checked out thier website not too long ago

Ripforce: Nice taste  I like the Curly maple riser alot!!

Pikk: Odd looking bow..how does that thing shoot?

I found a guy on here that wants to trade a Kabekona River longbow for a compound.. maybe he'll be interested


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Dwill said:


> Night Wing: I like those blacktails I checked out thier website not too long ago


The footed hour glass shape of wood in my riser is made out of light brown shedua and the red colored wood is cocobolo. The two are separated by two lines of white myrtle. My limbs are made of bamboo overlayed with a thin veneer of stained red elm.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Dwill said:


> Night Wing: I like those blacktails I checked out thier website not too long ago



A few photos of my 37# Blacktail. Same exact woods for riser and limbs.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

They look good, I love cococolo on bows it has a nice color and grain..and that grips looks pretty comforatable!


----------



## 2001softy (Dec 29, 2009)

found it on ebay for 20 bucks was told its a 1962 wing love shootin it!!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

That bows really nice esp for 20 bucks!!


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Dwill said:


> Pikk: Odd looking bow..how does that thing shoot?


Shoots like a dream. I won´t go for "normal" bow anymore. This is so fast, compounds will be slower...

Actually this is fastest bow i have ever shoot, only 48" long but you can still draw 32".


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow, some of those bows are beautiful......I'm a little embarased to show mine, but here they are:
Here's my paper puncher, a Howatt Cavalier 26# @28" 62" AMO w/ Bear Weather rest - 2013 arrows.








Here's my hunting rig, a Samick Stingray 40# @ 28" 58" AMO w/ Thunderhorn Boa Quiver and Beman ICS Hunter arrows.








And the space below is open for a Hoyt Excel Riser 21" black w/ 28# medium KAP limbs.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got a Pinnacle II with the black Max Carbon limbs that I reall enjoy shooting

My go to bow is my Firefly longbow

When my Dakota Pro Hunter all Bocote gets here it might be subject to change :wink:


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

3 old Bears(top 2 are really old) and a Browning. The Super Kodiak(3rd down)has been my go-to bow this season


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

2 Shakespeare's,another Browning,and a Stotler. Love the Super Necedah(2nd down)


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

6 more Browning's. The 3rd and 4th from the top are my favorite ones...a Nomad and a Safari I. I also have a '68 Bear Super 48 that's been refinished right now..she's a nice shooter too


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

And my Black Widow's...a PSRV t/d recurve and a PLV longbow. I have the PSR up for sale and keeping the longbow


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is my new Lewis Hollow, another great shooter from him!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Bowmanjay: What wood it that, the one that is so dark?

Center: It looks better than mine, I need to take another picture bc its not as ugly as it looks

Everyone else: Great lookin bows, I like the bow okie posted


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a photo of my two take down Blacktail recurves stored in my bow rack. The bottom bow is my 37# bow with the original 13 strand Dyna97 bowstring. When my original bowstring needs replacing, I'll change it out with a 12 strand Dyna97 bowstring and the bowstring won't have any string silencers attached to it since I shoot a very heavy arrow for a 37# bow.

BTW, those arrows are all test arrows of different sizes. All are 32" BOP arrows with different grain weight field points attrached to each ranging from 135 grains to 250 grains. From left to right, there is one each of: 2013, 2016, 2114, 2212, 2213, 2018, 2215, 2117, 2216 and 2314.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Dwill, that darkwood is cocobollo


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My favorite so far for hunting and target is my Sapphire Hawk. It is [email protected] and 62" long.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice bow rsarns!! 
Keep em comin!
Im gonna try and get some better pics of my bow tomorrow evening, its prettier than those pics!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is my Bigfoot Longbow I just got... Kirk did a great job on it... Soon as the shoulder is better I will styart shooting it!


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

here is mine. It is a Holm-made River Runner.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

rsarns: Cool bow 
minnesotahunter: Nice lookin bow, like that wood grain!

Keep em comin!


----------



## John T. Cooper (May 26, 2006)

This is my Gene Sanders Evolution 48 a sweet little 48" recurve that is smooth out past 30" draw. Mine is 60# @ 28" and has been drawn past 30" and folks can't belive the smoothness and lack of finger pinch.


----------



## John T. Cooper (May 26, 2006)

This is my longbow...... Appalachian Bows Hybred 50# @ 28" and 64" amo........ real smooth and plenty fast.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

That bigfoot is a beautiful bow! Congrats...


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

John: I LOVE that Appalachian Bows Hybred!!  If you would like to donate it to a young archery like myself it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## inthebrush79 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, some extremely NICE bows here. Extremely nice Bear Kodiak Custom WillAdams, I have my eye on a Bear bow as well and this is one of them...how dose it shoot btw? :happy:


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Let to right it's the youngest's PVC bows, The middle boy's OMP, The oldest boy's PSE, My OMP, and an Indian Bow we use once in a while.
--Tom


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice bows, I dont think ive ever seen or heard of a PVC bow bearauto11


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

PVC bow is homemade from PVC pipe. He just got a Damon Howatt Little John bow that isn't in this old picture. He shoots that now and is getting pretty good.
--Tom


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I mean I figured you couldnt buy them anywhere..and i knew it was just a piece of pvc pipe ive just never seen that before


----------



## gabrielmachihim (Nov 8, 2010)

I got this for new, i'm very happy about it.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Gabe: That things pretty cool, i bet it slings an arrow


----------



## gabrielmachihim (Nov 8, 2010)

i just tried it out yesterday, it was very quiet


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

You should try bowhunting with it!!! haha jk


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys, Im nearly 90% sure my dad is gonna get me the Bama Hunter! WOOHOO!!


----------



## gabrielmachihim (Nov 8, 2010)

Its only at 28lbs, i dont think its gonna kill anything with that weight


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

browning safari I


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

gabrielmachihim said:


> Its only at 28lbs, i dont think its gonna kill anything with that weight


I bet you could absolutely smoke a squirrel with that thing!


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

trx63 said:


> browning safari I


Nice lookin'
What's the brace height on that? It looks big.
--Tom


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is one I made that I will be hunting with this year


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

brace hight is 7" it is a very forgiving bow. 45#@28 54". i'm 30"dl so it should be around 50#.


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool! Nice bow! That picture was playing tricks on my brain.
--Tom


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee502/nmubowyer/?action=view&current=P7160854.jpg I call this one "A Piece of Ash" hopefully I'll get to stick a blacktail with it next week.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

Osage selfbow, 63# @ 25".


----------

